# [A] Gilde Timor Hostium auf Die Aldor



## DaFreak (14. November 2008)

Juhu liebe WoW-Gemeinschaft,

  Die Gilde "Timor Hostium" (Allianz) befindet sich zur Zeit in einer  Umbruchsphase. Nachdem einige personelle Änderungen erfolgt sind versuchen wir  nun einen Neuanfang um ein geselliges, lustiges aber vielleicht auch ein bißchen  WoW-verrücktes Team zu gestalten.

  Im Vordergrund steht für uns der Spielspaß beim gemeinsamen Questen und Leveln.  Unsere Gilde besteht aus zum teil aus Gelegenheitsspielern, die auch noch ein reales Leben  haben. Es besteht also kein Spielzwang.

  Derzeit werden alle Leute jeglicher Klassen, Völker und Level zur Abgabe einer  Bewerbung bei uns eingeladen. Ein Wille zur Zusammenarbeit und zur Mitarbeit in  der Gilde sollte aber vorhanden sein und die jungen Freunde unter uns sollten  sich auch einem gewissen Niveau anpassen wollen.
  Unser Server ist Die Aldor und wir würden uns freuen wenn ihr euch unserer  Gilde anschließen und aktiv (muß ja nicht jeden Tag sein!) mitarbeiten wollt.
  Gildenbankfächer sind bereits vorhanden und eine eigene Homepage mit einem  Forum für Gildenmitglieder sowie Teamspeak sind vorhanden.

  Selbstverständlich können auch "Neulinge" gerne bei uns Mitglied  werden. Die Voraussetzungen die sie erfüllen sollten habe ich ja in meinem  Posting aufgeführt. Und wenn Du vor hast, Dich und Deine Möglichkeiten in  unserer Gilde einzubringen, dann bist Du uns herzlich willkommen.
  Wir sind gerne bereit Dir bei "Anfängerproblemen" behilflich zu sein  (natürlich auch später *g). Und sicher sind einige von uns auch mal bereit  jemanden "zu ziehen" wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. Dies aber sicher nur  in seltenen Ausnahmen, da dies nicht unserer Anschauung vom Sinn einer Gilde  entspricht.
  Wir helfen gerne bei Fragen und Problemen, wollen Dir aber nicht "die  Arbeit" abnehmen, da Dich das nicht wirklich weiter bringt. Es wird sich  sicher immer eine Gruppe in unserer Gilde finden die die selben Quests wie Du  zu lösen hat und dann geht man halt gemeinsam das Problem an 
  Für die Zukunft planen wir auch mal in Raids zu gehen. Dafür brauchen wir  allerdings mehr Mitglieder. Dafür brauchen wir Euch!
  Bewerbt euch also auf: http://timor-hostium.b2.cx/  oder ingame bei mir Jolaus 
  oder einem unserer Gildenratsmitglieder Molodar, Avienda oder Wesemir.

  Wenn Du also interessiert bist, meld dich einfach und wir werden alles weitere  abklären.
  Bis dann

  MFG Jolaus


----------



## DaFreak (21. November 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (22. November 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (25. November 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (27. November 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (28. November 2008)

/push the button


----------



## DaFreak (29. November 2008)

/pushen


----------



## DaFreak (1. Dezember 2008)

/I am a pusher


----------



## DaFreak (3. Dezember 2008)

/push it up


----------



## DaFreak (5. Dezember 2008)

/push it real up


----------



## DaFreak (7. Dezember 2008)

push it


----------



## DaFreak (8. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2008)

Grüße werte Streiter von Timor Hostium.

Ich würde mich gerne bei euch bewerben, müsste allerdings zuerst noch eine Kleinigkeit klarstellen, bzw. noch etwas nachfragen:

Der Char mit dem ich gerne in eure Gilde würde ist mein derzeitiger Vergelter-Paladin Barasso (siehe Sig.) der aber später wahrscheinlich auf Schutz umskillen wird.
Barasso ist für mich nur ein Twink und wird es immer bleiben da ich halt hauptsächlich meinen Heilig-Paladin (siehe ebenfalls Sig.) spiele. Ich habe Barasso erstellt weil ich einen Char haben wollte mit dem ich in Ruhe und Frieden leveln kann und etwas Abwechslung vom Horden-Alltag zu haben. Meine Wahl fiehl dabei auf den Server "Die Aldor" weil ich gehört hatte das dort noch RP einen gewissen Stellenwert hat und ich mir gerne mal die eine oder andere Stunde dafür Zeit nehme anstatt zu questen. Ich bin eher selten on (ca. 2-3 Stunden am WE oder so) bin dann aber auch richtig aktiv (RP, questen, Inis, G-Chat wenn ich was sinnvolles beitragen kann ^^).

Mein Char kann gut auf eigenen Füssen stehen, sowohl was die Spielerfahrung angeht als auch Finanziell (2 Farmberufe) von daher bin ich euch kein Klotz am Bein. Das einzige was ich ab und wann mal Nachfragen müsste wären gute Questgebiete da ich bislang nur Horde richtig gespielt habe und lieber Allianz-Quests machen würde und nicht die 2-Fraktionen-Quests wie z.B. in Gadgetzan. Ich erwarte von keinem aus der Gilde das er mich durch irgendwelche Inis zieht da ich das langsame und stressfrei hochleveln um ehrlich zu sein sehr geniesse, für Ini-Gruppen mit Leuten aus der Gilde auf meinem Level bin ich aber immer gern zu haben und würde da auch öfters mal anfragen.

Nun noch eben zu meiner Frage: macht ihr von der Gilde aus RP? Am liebsten wäre mir ein ooc-gildenchannel und RP-bereite Mitglieder die in SW auch gerne mal ein Weilchen inne halten.

Warum will ich zu euch? - Ich habe mir mal die Infos auf eurer Seite durchgelesen und ihr seht mir nach einem netten sozialen Gebilde aus mit denen man scheinbar viel Spass haben kann.

Also: wenn ihr jemanden dabei haben wollt der seinen Char mit Liebe zum Detail spielt und gute Laune mit in den G-Chat bringt, aber eher selten da ist: ich bin euer Mann! Kontaktieren könnt ihr mich entweder ingame oder hier im Forum.

[edit] RL-Name und Beruf tret ich hier mal nicht breit, den könnt ihr denn gern ingame oder in eurem Forum erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Alter kann ich aber auch gerne hier kund tun: zur Zeit noch 24 Jahre...


----------



## DaFreak (10. Dezember 2008)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Grüße werte Streiter von Timor Hostium.
> 
> Ich würde mich gerne bei euch bewerben, müsste allerdings zuerst noch eine Kleinigkeit klarstellen, bzw. noch etwas nachfragen:
> 
> ...



´Hallo
wir würden uns freuen dich in unseren reihen bgrüssen zu dürfen

wäre cool wenn du mir deine onlinezeiten nennen könntest wegen einladen und dich in unserem forum regestrieren könntest.

Bis Bald 

Mfg Jolaus


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal einen Beitrag bei euch im Mitglieder-Forum verfasst, muss nur freigegeben werden ^^


----------



## DaFreak (11. Dezember 2008)

push it now


----------



## DaFreak (12. Dezember 2008)

Beam me up


----------



## DaFreak (14. Dezember 2008)

/push it


----------



## DaFreak (16. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (17. Dezember 2008)

/push it


----------



## DaFreak (18. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (19. Dezember 2008)

up to the front


----------



## DaFreak (20. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (21. Dezember 2008)

/pusher


----------



## DaFreak (22. Dezember 2008)

/push it


----------



## DaFreak (23. Dezember 2008)

/beam me up scotty


----------



## DaFreak (24. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (27. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (28. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (28. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (1. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## Wallie (1. Januar 2009)

Huhu,

werden auch komplette WoW-Neulinge bei euch aufgenommen?? 

Habe mir das Spiel (sogar schon incl. WotLK ) neu gekauft, aber... gerade jetzt muss ich für die nächsten Wochen eine Fortildung mitmachen, so dass ich höchstens 3x die Woche onkomm
en könnt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaFreak (3. Januar 2009)

/push it


----------



## DaFreak (4. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (5. Januar 2009)

/Beam me up


----------



## DaFreak (6. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (8. Januar 2009)

/beam me up


----------



## DaFreak (9. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (10. Januar 2009)

/beam me up


----------



## DaFreak (14. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (15. Januar 2009)

/beam me up


----------



## DaFreak (16. Januar 2009)

/Platzhalter


----------



## Gludeo (17. Januar 2009)

Vielen Danke für dieine Eintrag im Forum


----------



## DaFreak (17. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (20. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (22. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (23. Januar 2009)

/beam me up


----------



## DaFreak (26. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (28. Januar 2009)

/Push


----------



## DaFreak (31. Januar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (2. Februar 2009)

/push it


----------



## DaFreak (5. Februar 2009)

/beam me up


----------



## DaFreak (7. Februar 2009)

/push


----------



## DaFreak (10. Februar 2009)

/beam me up


----------



## DaFreak (14. Februar 2009)

/push


----------



## x3n0n (14. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=90562


----------

